

Prototyping iOS apps with Keynote - ramykhuffash
https://medium.com/@ramykhuffash/prototyping-ios-apps-with-keynote-4f1bf3c720fb

======
wsc981
Apple hosts a WWDC 2014 video on the same subject:
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2014/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2014/)

It's called: "Prototyping: Fake It Till You Make It."

